# Need Help Defending a poor betta on Pintrest



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so this poor fish is being kept in a coffee maker. A coffee maker! and people are like oh he's fine, he looks happy. NO HE LOOKS PALE AND SICK! I need some help defending this poor little guy http://pinterest.com/pin/2331317181...edium=email&utm_campaign=comment_conversation


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Ok so this poor fish is being kept in a coffee maker. A coffee maker! and people are like oh he's fine, he looks happy. NO HE LOOKS PALE AND SICK! I need some help defending this poor little guy http://pinterest.com/pin/2331317181...edium=email&utm_campaign=comment_conversation



On it. *tilts tiara like a cowboy hat*


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol I think we can turn this into a thread about defending little bettas being misconstrued on all sorts of websites.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

I send emails to WalMart and Petsmart almost once a week. One of the WalMarts that are near me doesn't sell any tank under 1/2 gallon now. When I see a small tank in a store, I move all of the tanks to the back and put big tanks in front of them and write notes on it to other customers to visit this site, along with others. I go overboard... xD


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I should start doing that. someone needs to stand up for these guys, it might as well be us


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Please don't leave links to this site in stores... Where do you think all these trolls are coming from...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/pin/104427285079134550/

http://pinterest.com/pin/255508978829257350/

http://pinterest.com/pin/66146688247302760/

http://pinterest.com/pin/110267890846738651/


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Please don't leave links to this site in stores... Where do you think all these trolls are coming from...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't seen any trolls. Just people who won't take our advice.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Unfortunately some people will think that the coffee maker is unique & the cup makes a great bowl. I would even wager that some newbie's will try it because its larger than most things we see betta's being kept and sold in at the stores.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

That's a bit... unsanitary. I mean, all fish issues aside, what happens when the fish dies and you either want to use it as a coffee maker or sell it? ... Ugh. Just... Ew.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Purple said:


> http://pinterest.com/pin/104427285079134550/
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/255508978829257350/
> 
> ...


Yup got all of them lol. The last one would be better if it was much bigger with a heater. I kinda like the idea of that though


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

I know, right? Some of these tanks are just beautiful, but not good for the fish.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh My Gosh the betta's in the jar's is just killing me. No filter, no heater, no plants, no decorations, no room to move. WTF???????


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Do you guys know that we tried to get an account on there to kindly point out that some of those things that bettas are kept in are not suitable for a fish..and I got a message to my e-mail saying I was sending spam, by leaving helpful comments, and I know a few of us here tried to do the same thing, to let people know that our beautiful bettas are not Decorations, because if you look in Pinterest in the "Decor" section, you will see "Bettas" on display in all those ways, and it's sick and wrong, just like one of the threads on here the other day, with the IPod speakers, and the shoe, it's gone overboard on how people are coming up with ideas on how to MISTREAT OUR BEAUTIFUL FISH!!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I have an account there. I should start a board "death trap for betta's"


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

TBH, I'd rather concentrate on the fact that there's people posting here who think a half gallon/quarter gallon is an adequate space for a betta. 

Like, I get there's a few really experienced fish folks who use gallon-sized containers and keep the fish clean and alive? But if you haven't kept bettas for years and learned all there is to know.. 

How many of the under-a-gallon defenders end up posting in the sick fish forum a few weeks later? How many of the sick fish posts are from beginners with a gallon or less? The proportion speaks for itself.

But that's me. Good luck combatting the forces of corporate stupidity, though.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I have an account there. I should start a board "death trap for betta's"


Yup you should, and find some of the links, or copy and paste the pix and do that..I do like that others on Pinterest site are also leaving comments saying what they are doing is Wrong, and not suitable for a betta, that one leaving it in the sun, in that lil jar, WTH..no sense!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_What I was going to do is post a picture of the vase that My Rescue Sapphire used to live in, and say in big font_
*"VASES ARE FOR FLOWERS, NOT FISH!!"*


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

https://pinterest.com/lvandert/betta-death-traps/

Here's all I could find for now. i'm hunting more down


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Or "bowls are for soup, not fish"

Don't get me wrong I'm ok with a bowl but 99% of people with a fish in a bowl do not have it at the proper temperature.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Coffeepots for coffee not Fish!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Aus said:


> TBH, I'd rather concentrate on the fact that there's people posting here who think a half gallon/quarter gallon is an adequate space for a betta.
> 
> Like, I get there's a few really experienced fish folks who use gallon-sized containers and keep the fish clean and alive? But if you haven't kept bettas for years and learned all there is to know..
> 
> ...


YES! +1 +1 +1!!!

"But my friend did it and her fish lived to be 4 years old!" UGH. Gosh darnit these are my pet peeves... I really find it hard to be nice to someone who has a sick fish and keeps them in a .5 gallon bowl and does water changes twice a month. I wish I could just scream at them and tell them that it's STUPID! The pics on Pintrest just make it seem "okay" for more people. Now there's going to be someone saying "But this girl on Pintrest..."


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Purple said:


> http://pinterest.com/pin/104427285079134550/
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/255508978829257350/
> 
> ...


The first one has goldfish in it-.-


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Mo said:


> The first one has goldfish in it-.-


Oh really? I didnt notice. Now I'm even more mad...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah. Keeping goldfish like that is even worse than bettas.. They get up to 14 inches long on average in well kept conditions IMO/E


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Please don't leave links to this site in stores... Where do you think all these trolls are coming from...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would have to say not just that but if the manager or staff get a hold of it. It's the owner of this site that could pay the price.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I think I saw the pin that she is trying to copy cat... so dumb. The goldfish comment made me want to pull my hair out. I'm getting 2 goldies in a 29 gallon soon... and they will even get an upgrade when they get massive... "goldfish can be kept anywhere" HA. Should link some pics of massive goldfish and happy bettas.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I would actually like the one that filters the water if it were bigger. I told my bf to make me one  but I think he forgot


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh yeah that one is a nifty Idea. If they could integrate that into a 10 gallon it'd be money in the bank.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Purple said:


> On it. *tilts tiara like a cowboy hat*


LOL..I knew I loved you for a reason!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I started to write a petition last night to the CEO of Walmart about not selling Bettas anymore. However, I was so tired I couldn't get the wording right, but I will do it. Using our technology whether it's online petitions, facebook, or whatever is one of the best ways we can help these defenseless creatures, and educate new betta owners. sigh


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Calypso77 said:


> I would have to say not just that but if the manager or staff get a hold of it. It's the owner of this site that could pay the price.


I agree. This could cause us problems we don't need. Walmart could say we are slandering them. If you want to send a NICE e mail to coorporate or to managers then that's fine but don't bring this forum into it.


----------

